
A Muslim PhD student gets targeted as a security risk; now he wants to know why - curtis
http://features.crosscut.com/black-muslim-grad-student-security-risk
======
dingo_bat
The reason is very clear and simple: because he is a Muslim and terrorist
attacks by Muslims are very common nowadays. The real question is how far are
we willing to go to prevent terror attacks. Are we willing to let innocent
people get harassed on a regular basis?

~~~
Cyph0n
You don't seem to be surprised by the content of the article. May I ask what
your stance is on the issue of further marginalizing Muslims living in
America? I am a Tunisian-American Muslim by the way.

~~~
gamechangr
It like saying you have to eat only at Mcdonald's and its unhealthy for you.
Everyone would like to complain about that, unless there is no food and you're
starving...then McDonald's seems like a more reasonable solution.

~~~
Cyph0n
The biggest problem I see with this kind of argument is that once you _enable_
the explicit and outright marginalization of a particular group, it becomes
essentially impossible to ensure that it stays limited to said group. See:
"First they came...".

There are two other problems with this mindset. The first is that _objectively
quantifying_ the benefit vs. downside of marginalizing a particular group
doesn't happen. Instead, feelings and opinions seep in -- a fear of the
"other", if you will. The second is that, by marginalizing a group, you more
often that not end up making your problem worse.

The "other way" is to try to understand the root causes behind such attacks,
and work with the communities that are closest; in this case, Muslim
communities around America. It's quite known by now that American Muslims are
very willing to cooperate with authorities when the need arises.

~~~
gamechangr
It's not that confusing.

We don't see radical Buddhist bombing things?

~~~
Cyph0n
You are missing the point entirely. It's not about the "why", but rather the
precedent it sets.

> We DON"T have Radical Christians, Radical Hindus, Radicial Buddhist trying
> to blow up civilians.

Ehh there are in fact radical Christians who kill innocents in the US. Radical
Hindus and Buddhists also exist, but in other countries.

> It does mean however that more specific attention should be paid to muslims,
> as they are most likely to contain the threat.

So I assume you think it's OK to profile people of other religions and/or
ethnicities (e.g., African Americans)?

~~~
gamechangr
" there are in FACT radical christians who kill innocents in the Us?"

Where? That doesn't sound credible, but let me give you the benefit of the
doubt.

Don't get 1 nut job...show me what you mean?

~~~
yokaze
Read the United States Government Accountability Office:
[http://www.gao.gov/assets/690/683984.pdf](http://www.gao.gov/assets/690/683984.pdf)

"Of the 85 violent extremist incidents that resulted in death since September
12, 2001, far right wing violent extremist groups were responsible for 62 (73
percent) while radical Islamist violent extremists were responsible for 23 (27
percent)."

